# Watering set up?



## Punkin’sMumma84 (4 mo ago)

Our farm is having a VERY difficult time keeping droppings out of the water buckets n pans... if you have any neat ideas/pics please share...(I love seeing pics of how others have their farms set up)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nothing neat here. I just have their feed on one end of the pasture and their water on the other. That seemed to cut the poop in water out.
If that doesn’t work look up hanging livestock waterers. It’s basically a bucket with a float that you can hang up higher.


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> Nothing neat here. I just have their feed on one end of the pasture and their water on the other. That seemed to cut the poop in water out.
> If that doesn’t work look up hanging livestock waterers. It’s basically a bucket with a float that you can hang up higher.


Same here nothing fancy. I just use those bucket hangers that they have at tractor supply. Also put on opposite side on the barn or stall from the food. I put them so the rim of the bucket is higher than their butts.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Depending on your set up, you could have the water outside the fence w/ an opening for them to reach thru to get it.
But then again, with as much as my goats like to rub against the fence as their walking along it, they’d probably still manage to get a berry in there 😓🤷🏼‍♀️😅


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

If I have problems with the water staying clean, I put the buckets up on a cinder block or two so they have to step up to drink. Makes it much harder for them to poop in it 😉 Sometimes i'll do two cinder blocks high with a third cinder block in front to make little stairs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Putting them higher does help.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

1. Put water where it is easy for you to fill/maintain.
2. Put water where you rarely see a goat tail.

It may not seem that way, but goats do generally look for a water bucket to poop into. I have mine is a corner by the barn door. Though they go in and out a lot, rarely do they stand in the doorway, except to drink. I find poop in the water bucket maybe 3 or 4 times annually.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I use the 5 gallon buckets and just take fresh out when I go down to them. Because I work from home and after 4 years together know how much they drink, I usually only fill it up halfways. I have a hook in the barn for it to hang on, but just sit on ground outside. A month or so can go by with no issues and then it seems like each time a clean feeder/water bucket is out there, a turd finds its way in! Kind of like putting new rugs out, the cat vomits on it. Cleaning liter pan, cat poops in it.


----------



## Punkin’sMumma84 (4 mo ago)

toth boer goats said:


> Putting them higher does help.


Sadly I have tried this... even so high as to where they need to step up to drink... but then the babies can’t get to it... I fear I’m at a the losing end of a pointless battle ahhaahaaha


----------



## Punkin’sMumma84 (4 mo ago)

Calistar said:


> If I have problems with the water staying clean, I put the buckets up on a cinder block or two so they have to step up to drink. Makes it much harder for them to poop in it 😉 Sometimes i'll do two cinder blocks high with a third cinder block in front to make little stairs.


I think I might have to try this.. that might work with my goobers... fingers crossed...(if u wouldn’t mind, could u share a pic? Just so I can see how u have it set up?!?)


----------



## Punkin’sMumma84 (4 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> Nothing neat here. I just have their feed on one end of the pasture and their water on the other. That seemed to cut the poop in water out.
> If that doesn’t work look up hanging livestock waterers. It’s basically a bucket with a float that you can hang up higher.


Would u mind sharing a pic of how u have Urs? I’m curious


----------

